# Wax Plant, Porcelain Flower (Hoya Carnosa)



## ßerto (Jun 18, 2017)

Wax Plant, Porcelain Flower

Native to Eastern Asia and Australia.





Flor de cera (Hoya Carnosa) by Humberto Blanco, en Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jun 18, 2017)

Neat; looks like it would be as sticky as all get-out!


----------



## ßerto (Jun 18, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Neat; looks like it would be as sticky as all get-out!



This plant releases a sweet sap that attracts ants.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice.  I like the sap drops.


----------



## BrentC (Jun 19, 2017)

Thats a very cool flower.  Never seen one before.


----------



## ßerto (Jun 19, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Nice.  I like the sap drops.


Thanks Steven!


----------



## ßerto (Jun 19, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Thats a very cool flower. Never seen one before.


Thanks BrentC!

It is not very common, but not very strange, and there are many variations.
One of them is quite famous here in Europe ... Hoya Kerrii (Sweetheart Plant / Valentine Hoya). It is usually sold a heart-shaped leaf in a small pot and sold a lot in San Valentin ... the problem is that it takes many years to move from a single leaf to a large plant.
This particular one has a very curious story, to me it gave me my father and my father his mother (my grandmother ...) that is to say this plant takes in the family more than 40 years ...


----------

